# Loose poop? Normal after worming?



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Is it normal for a goat to have loose poop after being wormed? She was fine before worming.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

What wormer did you give?
What was the dosage?

I accidently gave a doe too much wormer once and caused her to be loose for a couple days.

Double check her eyelid color.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ivomec plus. She's a two year old Nubian doe. I gave her 3ml orally. I don't think it was too much. Possibly cause they got some very rich 3rd cut alfalfa hay yesterday. But none of the other 22 goats are doing that and they got the same stuff.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

My guess is she's between 100-120 lbs.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

If she has good eye lid color and seems fine otherwise I would watch her really close for a few days. You will want to be ready to act if she starts to scour. You could always give her some probiotics. Sounds like she may have over done it a bit on the alfalfa. Good luck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ivomec and Ivomec Plus are 1cc per 33 lbs orally so it is probably the hay.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah, for some reason I had in my head 1cc per 40lb which I realized later was the injectable dosage so I already under worked her and I was guessing her weight and today my weight tape came in and it said she was 135lbs!!! Ugh! Guess she'll be getting another dose right asap


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I feel like such a failure at this worming stuff. I have been more the sort to raise goats to be hardy and parasite resistant so I don't worm normally except one a year unless it's desperately needed. Well, the new goats I have gotten recently are not my hardy stock so I'm going chemical but not used to it


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You shouldn't feel like a failure. It's hard to remember all the doses for everything. I goof all the time  
Your new stock might take some time before they really settle in and become a little more hardy. It's a very stressful time and it takes time for them to establish who's really in charge and how things are at a new home. I hope they settle in fast for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I had several does that got soft poop from Ivomec or Ivomec plus. Usually took about two days to clear up on its own. It was similar to toothpaste consistency 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah exactly how it was with her. It has firmed up now. Thanks for all the info ladies.


----------

